# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  شالات جميله للمتحجبات

## mylife079



----------


## دموع الورد

جميل حدا 

شكرا

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

في شالات حلوووة ..
بس في شالات مش للمحجبات...

يعني رقبتها مبينة...

شكرا محمد على الصور....

----------


## zain

كتير حلوين ويسلمو وكللك زوق على اختيار الصور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

صح لسانك يا مهدي

هاي الشالات زيها زي اللي بتكون مش لابسيتها عمين بتتخوث يعني البنت اللي بتلبس هيك حجاب

مفكرة حالها يعني ملتزمة ....غلط يا جماعة والله غلط ليش هيك البنات صاروا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور

----------


## zain

> صح لسانك يا مهدي
> 
> هاي الشالات زيها زي اللي بتكون مش لابسيتها عمين بتتخوث يعني البنت اللي بتلبس هيك حجاب
> 
> مفكرة حالها يعني ملتزمة ....غلط يا جماعة والله غلط ليش هيك البنات صاروا


انا بنت ومعك بالكلام لانه صح بس هاي الشالات بنظري للحفلات كمان بس في كتير بنات بالبسوا على الجامعة وبكونوا مبسوطين انهم لابسين الحجاب بطريقه فايعه وعلى الموضه (عقولهم صغيرة)

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (80):  محمد
يسلمووووو
حلوين ...

----------


## ابن الاردن

انا لفت انتباهي البات الي لابسينهم حلوين وبصراحه احلى بكتير من المفرعات

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا لفت انتباهي البات الي لابسينهم حلوين وبصراحه احلى بكتير من المفرعات


صح .. القالب غالب  :SnipeR (48):  .. و لنترك إلزامية الحجاب الدينية .. تطويقة الحجاب لوجة البنت بزيدها جمال فوق جمالها  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## حلم حياتي

مشكور على الصور الحلوة
وسواء كانت بتليق بفتاه محجبة أو لأ بس الحق يقال أنها كتير حلوة

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=right]يسلمو اديك اخوي محمد 

حلوين اكتير 

يعطيك الف عافيه [/align]*

----------

